

A case against syntax highlighting (2007) - lelf
http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/syntaxhighlighting/

======
davelnewton
> It encourages you to skim through code rather than understand it.

Personally I find it _allows_ me to skim through code so I _can_ understand
it.

I'm not generally interested in syntactic overhead. I care about the names and
structures of things. Occasionally I care about the type of things, but less
often than I care about what I can actually do to that thing.

------
geon
Comparing code to natural language is dishonest. Code is nothing like that. In
code, the structure and exact wording is important, while you probably
wouldn't notice if a paragraph of fiction was rearranged and had words
substituted with synonyms.

